# South Texas Monster Down



## artofficial

Thanks to "RRR" Rutledge River Ranch, I was able to take the buck of a lifetime this past weekend.

The shot was 22 yards and the Mathews nocam with a Muzzy MX3 did its job.

Not only was my family there to share this with me, my 16 year old daughter shot a giant herself!!!

What an experience!!!!! Can't say enough about the RRR folks!

My daughter...



















My deer...














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JFolm

Awesome deer to both of you!


----------



## sotexhookset

Good stuff on a couple of studs. Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## dbarham

Man what a deer congrats


----------



## DCAVA

Awesome trophies!!

Congrats to the both of you!!!


----------



## day0082

nice.. congrats to you both....


----------



## jleo313

Fantastic deer...both of them!! Congrats!!


----------



## Trouthunter

Congratulations to both of you! Awesome bucks and that's for sure and certain.

Your wife looks familiar to me; did you post a picture of her with a kill in the past?

Thanks for sharing.

TH


----------



## wet dreams

Good job, nice bucks,....and some awesome pics.....


----------



## artofficial

Trouthunter said:


> Congratulations to both of you! Awesome bucks and that's for sure and certain.
> 
> Your wife looks familiar to me; did you post a picture of her with a kill in the past?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> TH


Yessir










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txdukklr

nicely done I saw this over on TBH


----------



## Chunky

Awesome, I'm jealous


----------



## Robert Stuart

Great deer. Gotta love letting an arrow go at a big buck


----------



## T_rout

Awesome buck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbp

Both Awesome Deer! Congrats! Just out of curiosity what was the inside spread on the narrower buck? Wondering if he would be legal in an AR county.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Those are a couple of amazing bucks.


----------



## texastkikker

those are some great deer......congrats to you both.


----------



## Big Guns 1971

It's great to see y'all hunting and fishing as a family. It doesn't get any better than that..Congrats to everyone.


----------



## SeaY'all

Awesome bucks! Congrats!


----------

